# Topics > Smart home > Smart bed, smart mattress >  Emfit QS for sleep research, Emfit Ltd, Kuopio, Finland

## Airicist

Developer - Emfit Ltd

----------


## Airicist

Emfit QS · Introduction for CES 2015

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Emfit QS · Recovery, Stress & Sleep Quality Monitor with HRV
> 
> he key to high-level performance and to the podium is often the quality and amount of sleep athletes get. Sleep is when the real training effect takes place. Exercise wears your muscles down, and rest and sleep is what builds your body back up more powerful than before. Sleep repairs, strengthens, and rebuilds muscles. Particularly REM and deep sleep provide energy to the brain and body. Have you ever felt fatigue, low energy levels, week focus, and slow split-second decision-making at game time? Sleep may be the answer to your problems.

----------


## Airicist

Emfit QS Smart bed solution – introduction

Published on Apr 24, 2017




> Smart bed solution for active living, elder care and sleep research
> 
> EMFIT QS® is a ballistograph. It records heart, breathing and body movement. The information collected is transmitted via Wi-Fi or cellular data connectivity and stored on our secure servers for you to easily access anytime, anywhere via the web. Available data contains for example sleep quantity and quality, heart-rate-variability (HRV), heart and breathing rates.
> 
> How does it work?
> 
> Simply place our sensor under the mattress. There is nothing you need to turn on or off, or that needs to be attached to the body. There are no batteries to be changed or charged. It is autonomous and automatic; smartphone is not needed in it’s operation.
> 
> Who is it for?
> ...

----------

